# Huawei P30 and P30 Pro - two bloody great phones with fantastic cameras



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

Yet more amazing - and relatively cheap - class-leading tech from Huawei...



















Huawei P30 and P30 Pro hands-on: Zooming into the future

Huawei P30 review (early verdict): the best reason yet not to buy a P20 Pro

Prices will start from £699 for the Huawei P30, and £899 for the P30 Pro.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

And yes, there is a headphone jack on the P30!



> However, the P30 does offer one 'pro' over the Pro model: it's wound back the clock and included a 3.5mm headphones jack. We're big fans of the physical port, because it gives the option to use it when those Bluetooth headphones run out of battery.





> *P30 cameras*
> 
> Leica Triple Camera system with SuperSensing main sensor
> All three cameras have optical image stabilisation (OIS)
> ...



Huawei P30 initial review: The smaller, svelter option still packs a 'pro' punch



> *P30 Pro cameras*
> 
> Leica Quad Camera system, SuperSensing main sensor
> Optical stabilisation (OIS) for all three lenses
> ...


Huawei P30 Pro initial review: Quad camera quashes the competition?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

Gordon Bennett, it's good.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

I think I'm talking to myself but look at these sample images  and the size of the chuffing zoom!

Huawei P30 Pro Review - Preview Images | Photography Blog


----------



## Wookey (Mar 26, 2019)

Couldn't afford one, but love your nerdboy enthusiasm, and they do look to be pocket rockets for the price tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 27, 2019)

Obviously some good deals on the P20. I'd love one but it's hard to justify the upgrade just for a camera, only thing on my current phone that disappoints.


----------



## keybored (Mar 27, 2019)

Shane they're carrying on with their proprietary NM card nonsense instead of the widely adopted SD.


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 27, 2019)

I was just about to get the mate 20 pro - maybe I'll hold off a week


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> I was just about to get the mate 20 pro - maybe I'll hold off a week


I think I would! The P30 claims to offer a maximum ISO of 409,600 which is insane. 
















 DxOMark tested the smartphone and gave it a best-ever overall score of 112. I was bout to get the S10 but I'm going to wait to see if this phone delivers. 

https://petapixel.com/2019/03/26/huawei-p30-pro-is-an-iso-409600-low-light-monster/


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)

keybored said:


> Shane they're carrying on with their proprietary NM card nonsense instead of the widely adopted SD.


Yep - that's really annoying, and more expensive but I do get the idea for it:


> There's just no new tech in there - the NM cards aren't faster and cap at 256GB. They are 45% smaller than the microSD cards, but the trays and wiring inside the phone is what takes more of the space anyway so the net volume gain that manufacturers get to use on other hardware will be minuscule.
> 
> The upside is that NM cards perfectly fit in the second SIM card slot so you can either go with two SIMs or a SIM + NM card combo. But then even today smartphones offer the same dual slots.
> 
> Why Huawei's NM cards mean you don't get to expand the Mate 20 storage


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)

gawkrodger said:


> I was just about to get the mate 20 pro - maybe I'll hold off a week


Oh - check this out - Huawei P30 Pro/P30 vs P20 Pro: Quick camera comparison, although it may not be the final version software.



> First, the Huawei P30 Pro is the king of long-distance zoom. It’s 5x optical and 10x Hybrid capabilities handily beat out the P30 and P20 Pro. However, over medium distances at 3x to 4.9x, it’s actually the P30 and P20 Pro that win out.
> 
> Then there’s the new RYB Super Spectrum main sensor. In these daylight shots, the new camera appears to perform slightly worse than the Huawei P20 Pro. Additional noise and chromatic aberration are the main problems. Combined with the green over-recovery issue in the piano picture, solving the low-light problem may have introduced a few daylight issues.
> 
> Of course, we’ll reserve our full judgment until we can take more snaps with Huawei’s final camera software.


----------



## Chz (Mar 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Yep - that's really annoying, and more expensive but I do get the idea for it:


Yeah, I don't get the reasoning. I already have a Huawei phone that offers either a second SIM or a micro-SD in the same spot.

The camera is a great trick, and in true Huawei fashion I can't wait for that tech to trickle down into the Honor range where I can afford it.


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 29, 2019)

editor said:


> I think I would! The P30 claims to offer a maximum ISO of 409,600 which is insane.



ended up going for the mate 20 pro as I was able to get it for free and then £39 a month for 24 months!


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2019)

It’s good that the Geordies are making phones again after Thatcher and her de-industrialisation policies.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2019)

editor what clock are using on the home screen (if you do). I've installed Nova Launcher of course and you can't use the default widgets. Found some on the app store, but quite like clicking on it to get access to the alarms and countdown timer like I've had on past phones.


----------



## scifisam (May 15, 2019)

The P30 Lite looks good too. I'm still waiting for one to be delivered after I ordered one and got sent the wrong phone, and it's going to be another week till I get it, but I think it'll be worth the wait. The camera specs seem almost the same as the pro and it has 128 memory so probably won't need expanding anyway.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 16, 2019)

Yeah with my increased use of online stuff and a 128gb it's the first time I can remember buying a phone and not sticking a card straight in. We shall see though. 

Not really a feature I'm fussed about, but suprised how good face unlock is. Remember it being terrible on my old S8. They don't make it easy to find gout how to switch the pin unlock for a pattern though.


----------



## Chz (May 16, 2019)

scifisam said:


> The P30 Lite looks good too. I'm still waiting for one to be delivered after I ordered one and got sent the wrong phone, and it's going to be another week till I get it, but I think it'll be worth the wait. The camera specs seem almost the same as the pro and it has 128 memory so probably won't need expanding anyway.


That's a tough sell. Once you've moved past the ~£250 mark, it becomes easy to say that the EUR100 (I usually order off the EU Amazon sites, because the Euro prices always seem to be lower) to move up to the Honor View 20 is well worth it. Much more powerful CPU, more RAM, etc. The View 20 is going for 430 Euros vs 340 for the P30 Lite.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2019)

Chz said:


> That's a tough sell. Once you've moved past the ~£250 mark, it becomes easy to say that the EUR100 (I usually order off the EU Amazon sites, because the Euro prices always seem to be lower) to move up to the Honor View 20 is well worth it. Much more powerful CPU, more RAM, etc.


I saved £100 buying my phone from Amazon in Spain. And what a camera!


----------



## scifisam (May 16, 2019)

Chz said:


> That's a tough sell. Once you've moved past the ~£250 mark, it becomes easy to say that the EUR100 (I usually order off the EU Amazon sites, because the Euro prices always seem to be lower) to move up to the Honor View 20 is well worth it. Much more powerful CPU, more RAM, etc. The View 20 is going for 430 Euros vs 340 for the P30 Lite.



That does look pretty good, but it also looks like it's way more expensive than £329. I really don't want to order from Europe given the problems I've had just ordering from regular sites in the UK. At least with those I have ways of getting my money back - very, very awkward ways, but not non-existent.


----------



## Chz (May 16, 2019)

I wouldn't recommend random European web sites, but Amazon is a different story. While I've not had a problem-free relationship with them, they have _always_ resolved the issue to my satisfaction. Whether it was the UK site or not. It comes out to £375 from amazon.fr. (which is curiously cheaper than Italy or Spain for a change)


----------



## scifisam (May 19, 2019)

Chz said:


> I wouldn't recommend random European web sites, but Amazon is a different story. While I've not had a problem-free relationship with them, they have _always_ resolved the issue to my satisfaction. Whether it was the UK site or not. It comes out to £375 from amazon.fr. (which is curiously cheaper than Italy or Spain for a change)



It's £50 more.

They're the bastards who sent me the wrong phone and are being complete arses about taking it back, because it's still down as not delivered so they can't generate a returns label (which I'd then have to go and get printed and then go to the post office to send). It's an empasse. They really expect me to just accept the wrong phone.

But worst comes to worst I can take them to the small claims court.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2019)

The thread title needs to be appended with “...but without essential apps”.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 20, 2019)

I picked up one cheap.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> The thread title needs to be appended with “...but without essential apps”.


They're all working just fine, thanks. Please think before you post up inaccurate  rubbish.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> They're all working just fine, thanks.


... for now


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> ... for now


Wrong yet again. Not sure why you find it so amusing seeing this is all part of Trump's fuckwittery.


----------



## souljacker (May 20, 2019)

Huawei devices are unlikely to get the new Android build though. My Mrs got hers on Saturday and I can't really think of a reason why she shouldn't immediately take it back.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Huawei devices are unlikely to get the new Android build though. My Mrs got hers on Saturday and I can't really think of a reason why she shouldn't immediately take it back.


They will:


> There has already been a lot of speculation that Huawei devices might be stuck with the current version of Android.
> 
> But Mr Rahman believes that is unlikely to be the case since the next version - Android Q - will also be open source and Google has already shared most of the source code with Huawei and other partners.
> 
> ...


There may be problems with the release after that, but that's only assuming that Trump's fuckwittery hasn't been resolved. 



> Presumably Google does not want to break ties with what is the world's second bestselling Android phone-maker after Samsung - the Chinese firm recently said more than half a billion consumers use its handsets.
> 
> In theory, the US's Bureau of Industry and Security could issue a licence to let Google continue the relationship or at least parts of it, or even make a U-turn and drop its restrictions altogether.


----------



## joustmaster (May 20, 2019)

Yesterday I would have bought one. Today I would not.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Yesterday I would have bought one. Today I would not.


Then Trump has done his work. I have no regrets about buying this phone.


----------



## joustmaster (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Then Trump has done his work. I have no regrets about buying this phone.


would you have bought it today though?


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Yesterday I would have bought one. Today I would not.


There was always very little chance of me buying one. Now there is none at all.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> would you have bought it today though?


I reckon so because nothing comes close for the price when it comes to night photography. Mind you, there's a good chance they'll come down in price now, so there could be some real bargains coming up.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> There was always very little chance of me buying one. Now there is none at all.


So you're not going to buy something that you had no interest in buying in the first place?

Priceless stuff. Another great contribution to this thread from the failed trollboy.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Of course, the real issue is about Huawei and Google becoming entangled in Trump's lunatic trade war with China. Millions of customers may suffer because of this moron's [politically motivated actions. This is all about stopping competition and consumers are going to be the losers.

It may even end up hurting Google/Android more than they expected in the end too.


----------



## scifisam (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> I reckon so because nothing comes close for the price when it comes to night photography. Mind you, there's a good chance they'll come down in price now, so there could be some real bargains coming up.





Naturally mine has finally arrived.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

scifisam said:


> Naturally mine has finally arrived.


If all the Google services had suddenly stopped I'd have been worried. But that's not going to happen, and I've still got a great phone that can take bloody brilliant photos.


----------



## RoyReed (May 20, 2019)

We'll all seems OK here. I just had an Android update on my Huawei phone.

One thing I don't understand - Google's statement about this says they have to comply with US law, but since when did US law apply in the UK? Google are registered here and have offices in London (and Dublin which I think is the European HQ).


----------



## newbie (May 20, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Huawei devices are unlikely to get the new Android build though. My Mrs got hers on Saturday and I can't really think of a reason why she shouldn't immediately take it back.


They're not that great at releases tbh.  I got my P20 Lite last July, Android 9 was released in August but I'm still on 8. According to XDA they've just released 9.1 in China with Europe sometime in the future.  It's patched up to date with a security update from 1 March, last one before that was September.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> If all the Google services had suddenly stopped I'd have been worried. But that's not going to happen, and I've still got a great phone that can take bloody brilliant photos.


The worry is not about “google services suddenly stopping”. It’s about future which nobody not even Tim Watkins can say will look like. 

If Huawei has to supply its own updates for the Android running on Huawei phones (like they must do in China) and if the newest google Play services and updates won’t be available who in their right mind would now buy a Huawei phone?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Although some seem to think it's all a bit of a laugh or an opportunity to gloat at people who have just bought a Huawei handset, the reality is that Trump's actions may hurt us all eventually.



> If the China-US trade war continues, Jia said that it will surely also impact the global tech industry.
> 
> Apple, Intel and Qualcomm business could be impacted in the future in China, as they are both US companies. However, Chinese smartphone vendors also rely on Qualcomm’s chipset and if China bans or increases the tax on Qualcomm, it will also hurt the Chinese players.
> 
> If the US bans Huawei from buying component or software from the US companies, it would surely impact Huawei’s global business and thus impact the overall industry as well, he said.


Trump’s Huawei ban a ‘double-edged sword’ | TechRadar


----------



## Red Cat (May 31, 2019)

So I was going to buy a Huawei Mate 20 Pro, which looks decent and I don't want to pay more for a phone. I'm not up to date with the news about this (sorry in the middle of having to submit a paper and am preoccupied) Is it a bad idea?


----------



## Chz (May 31, 2019)

Depends how much you're paying?

There's a chance that all this Trump nonsense lasts more than a few months, but I'd rate it a slim one. It wouldn't put me off, personally.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 31, 2019)

Some great deals on the P20 at the moment would certainly make it tempting.


----------



## Chz (May 31, 2019)

Ah, but the P20 is on an architecture that's two years older. It _should_ be cheap.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2019)

I have no regrets about buying the P30. It's a bloody amazing phone capable of taking sensational photos.


----------



## Red Cat (May 31, 2019)

Chz said:


> Ah, but the P20 is on an architecture that's two years older. It _should_ be cheap.



Actually with 02 it looks about the same as the P30. P30 pro is a bit more. It's a bit big though, I'm not keen on the size of these phones these days, I've got small hands.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2019)

Red Cat said:


> Actually with 02 it looks about the same as the P30. P30 pro is a bit more. It's a bit big though, I'm not keen on the size of these phones these days, I've got small hands.


I found the P30 a good compromise.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 31, 2019)

Chz said:


> Ah, but the P20 is on an architecture that's two years older. It _should_ be cheap.



Even so given it was only out last year, some of the deals I've seen would still make it good value.


----------



## Chz (Jun 1, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Even so given it was only out last year, some of the deals I've seen would still make it good value.


The catch there is that Huawei skipped a generation on their CPUs, so it's actually slower and less energy efficient (which is the more important part, really) than other high end phones of the same vintage. It's more akin to an SD835 than the 845s it competed with. Still a good phone, yes. But not worth the same as an S9 or similar.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2019)

This is why I'm keeping my phone:

Brixton 4.20am


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2019)

In case anyone finds one at a good price:



> *Buy it if*
> 
> You want a seriously powerful camera inside a phone that goes all day and then some, and does so in a hurry.
> *Don't buy it if*
> ...


The Huawei P30 Pro is the world's best camera phone, even with a future in doubt


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

If you knew how dark this room was you'd be as astonished as me that I got a useable photo! Such a brilliant camera!


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2019)

Hasn't all been a disaster sales wise either, despite Trump's twattery. 
https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-p30-series-sales-1003306/


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 27, 2019)

Thats a WOW from me


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2019)

Anyone know what this symbol in the battery bar means? I guessed moisture, but it still charged.



Edit. Worked it out. It's power saving mode


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2019)

I knackered the charging port a while back and just had it done. Local place only charged 30 quid and took less then an hour, so it's obviously not that hard to repair. Says he can do me a new battery when the time come.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I knackered the charging port a while back and just had it done. Local place only charged 30 quid and took less then an hour, so it's obviously not that hard to repair. Says he can do me a new battery when the time come.


My battery is holding up_ incredibly_ well after six months.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2019)

editor said:


> My battery is holding up_ incredibly_ well after six months.



Yeah mine is stonking. I'd be hard pressed to go back to my Samsung. I don't find myself getting charger anxiety if I know it's going to be a long day.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 15, 2019)

editor said:


> My battery is holding up_ incredibly_ well after six months.



Fuck me! I usually have to charge my phone's battery every couple of days.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Fuck me! I usually have to charge my phone's battery every couple of days.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 15, 2019)

Wot? No "Monochrome Set" logo on the bass drum?

But, you look good in a dicky bow, Ed


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Wot? No "Monochrome Set" logo on the bass drum?
> 
> But, you look good in a dicky bow, Ed


It's gotta rotate man.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 6, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yeah mine is stonking. I'd be hard pressed to go back to my Samsung. I don't find myself getting charger anxiety if I know it's going to be a long day.


Do you have the P30 or P30 pro?
I'd more or less convinced myself to buy a P30 (256Gb) because I assumed that it would be cheaper, I prefer the size and there don't seem to be that many compromises vs the Pro. But there seem to be a lot more deals on the Pros and the prices I'm finding are only about £30 apart. Now I'm not sure!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Do you have the P30 or P30 pro?
> I'd more or less convinced myself to buy a P30 (256Gb) because I assumed that it would be cheaper, I prefer the size and there don't seem to be that many compromises vs the Pro. But there seem to be a lot more deals on the Pros and the prices I'm finding are only about £30 apart. Now I'm not sure!



I've got the standard P30. It figures now they have been out a while there's better deals and if there isn't much difference you may as well get a Pro. That said there aren't any features that I actually miss. In fact I'm wary of the edge screens after I knacked the one on my S8 so easily.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 7, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've got the standard P30. It figures now they have been out a while there's better deals and if there isn't much difference you may as well get a Pro. That said there aren't any features that I actually miss. In fact I'm wary of the edge screens after I knacked the one on my S8 so easily.


Cheers. Good point. I think the edge and size are veering me back towards the P30.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh yeah


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've got the standard P30. It figures now they have been out a while there's better deals and if there isn't much difference you may as well get a Pro. That said there aren't any features that I actually miss. In fact I'm wary of the edge screens after I knacked the one on my S8 so easily.


The big differences are a slightly faster main lens (good), 5x zoom (very good), proper weatherproofing (good) but no headphone jack (bad) The P30 Pro isn't massively bigger but weighs a far bit more, probably on account of the biggest battery (also good!).

Both are bloody great phones though. The P30 Pro can be picked up unlocked with an almost ludicrous 256GB for around £520.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

And here's what the phone can do 






















						In photos: Tokyo at night – neon, lights, signs and street scenes - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Late last year, I spent a short time in the fascinatingly photogenic Tokyo, and grabbed this selection of 55 photos as i wandered around the streets at night. Join in with the discussion Chat about Tokyo on our forum




					www.urban75.org


----------



## steveseagull (Feb 25, 2020)

I invested in a P30 last week. I chose it over the pro due to headphone jack but have since invested in some Sony Bluetooth headphones that last a good 36 hours without a charge lol. 

Very impressed so far. Best phone I have had.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> I invested in a P30 last week. I chose it over the pro due to headphone jack but have since invested in some Sony Bluetooth headphones that last a good 36 hours without a charge lol.
> 
> Very impressed so far. Best phone I have had.


I took this pic with my P30 today. Ridiculously good!


----------



## steveseagull (Feb 25, 2020)

editor said:


> I took this pic with my P30 today. Ridiculously good!
> 
> View attachment 199820



The state of that! Was that on night mode or normal shooting? interested to see what the p40 pro can do when it is released


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> The state of that! Was that on night mode or normal shooting? interested to see what the p40 pro can do when it is released


It was taken as a regular photo - I tried the night mode but it lightened the scene too much. 
I wouldn't get the P40 as it has no Google services, thanks to Trump.  Shame really as I can't imagine how amazing the camera would be!


----------



## steveseagull (Feb 26, 2020)

editor said:


> It was taken as a regular photo - I tried the night mode but it lightened the scene too much.
> I wouldn't get the P40 as it has no Google services, thanks to Trump.  Shame really as I can't imagine how amazing the camera would be!


I cannot keep the night mode still enough. Need a tripod ideally


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

steveseagull said:


> I cannot keep the night mode still enough. Need a tripod ideally


You must have very shaky hands.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 26, 2020)

editor said:


> It was taken as a regular photo - I tried the night mode but it lightened the scene too much.
> I wouldn't get the P40 as it has no Google services, thanks to Trump.  Shame really as I can't imagine how amazing the camera would be!



Google have warned of security risks side loading them on, which some are claiming are a solution. I'm not one for upgrading every generation, so hopefully by the time the P50 is announced there will be some kind of agreement reached. It's all bollocks isn't it? 

The camera is good on the P30, but I'd expect that of any top tier smartphone. What keeps impressing me is the battery. I keep worrying that I've left the house for the day without some kind of charger and then remember it's not like my Samsungs.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

A hint of hope









						Report: Google still wants to work with Huawei, has applied for license
					

A Google executive has reportedly confirmed that the search giant has applied for a license to resume business ties with Huawei.




					www.androidauthority.com


----------



## steveseagull (Feb 27, 2020)

Could be a solution for the P40


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2020)

I wonder with Trump going the Huawei will be an option again when it comes to upgrade the P30. It's still going strong so shouldn't need to for a good while yet.

I used the super zoom thing this morning out of pure laziness. I'm borrowing a car and needed the registration. I could see the car from my bedroom window, but couldn't read the plate. Was able to take a photo of it instead.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

The Huawei comes on top, unsurprisingly, not that I'll ever be buying a Mate 40.









						Zooming ahead: Which phone camera comes out top?
					

BBC Click puts four of the latest phones - including the iPhone 12 and Pixel 5 - to the test.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

